# Das ist das letzte......



## guru39 (13. Februar 2015)

*.....Pufftreffen! Am 27.06.2015 ab 10:00 Uhr im Bikepark Beerfelden.*

Vielleicht hat es ja der ein oder andere schon mitbekommen.

Der Puff wird 2016 Plattgemacht   und ich muss mir neue Räumlichkeiten suchen....
aber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ablauf:
Ab 10:00 Uhr in Beerfelden... Baiken bis der Arzt kommt.
Wer den Park noch nicht kennt hier noch das ein oder andere Video.




Ab ca. 19:30 Uhr Puffparty feiern bis der Leichenbestatter kommt.






Bitte meldet euch hier an, damit ich planen kann.


Euer Puffbabba


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Februar 2015)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (13. Februar 2015)

Jawoll


----------



## guru39 (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## Martin1508 (13. Februar 2015)

Moin, schon eingetragen. Muss ich aber noch mit der Familie klären. Bei uns ist gerade beruflich viel los.

Grüße


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2015)

Darf dann nimmer gebaikt werden, wenn ich da bin?



BÄM, werd alles dafür tun!


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Darf dann nimmer gebaikt werden, wenn ich da bin?




Bei dir machen wir ne Ausnahme


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, schon eingetragen. Muss ich aber noch mit der Familie klären. Bei uns ist gerade beruflich viel los.
> 
> Grüße




Das ist an einem WE, berufliches zählt also nicht.

Du kommst...basta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Februar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist an einem WE, berufliches zählt also nicht.
> 
> Du kommst...basta!!!!!!!!!!!



Innerhalb von zwei Monaten zweimal mit dir saufen?! Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das ertrage und überlebe;-)


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2015)

ertragen? trink mehr.
überleben? i helf dr.


----------



## Simbl (14. Februar 2015)

Da kann ich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (15. Februar 2015)

Moin.
An dem Wochenende ist GDC in Todtnau.  Bin leider raus...


----------



## MetalWolf (15. Februar 2015)

Bin da zumindest morgens noch in Saalbach, also im schlimmsten Fall gugg ich Abends bissl vorbei. Wett aber ned drauf.


----------



## pfalz (21. Februar 2015)

Da bin ich leider auch raus...da kann ich nüsch...


----------



## Simbl (21. Februar 2015)

Da kann niemand, also Guru anderer Termin bitte


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Da kann niemand, also Guru anderer Termin bitte



Ich arbeite daran.


----------



## der-gute (23. Februar 2015)

WTF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre der 11.07.15?


----------



## 1_killer (23. Februar 2015)

Passt


----------



## drurs (23. Februar 2015)

Gleicher Termin wie letztes Jahr, passt auch;-)


----------



## Simbl (23. Februar 2015)

Sollte passen, müßte man halt Freitags von Portes zurückfahren.


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Februar 2015)

Passt!


----------



## pfalz (23. Februar 2015)

Würde auch passen...


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2015)

Bin ich raus.


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Bin ich raus.



Ich arbeite an nem anderen Termin, schliesslich brauchen wir einen Arzt 



guru39 schrieb:


> ... Baiken bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Timmy35 (24. Februar 2015)

Probiere es doch mal hiermit:
http://doodle.com/de/

Aber irgendwer kann irgendwann immer nicht.


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2015)

ach ne...lass ma stecken... ich probier jetzt lieber ne HB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (25. Februar 2015)

Dabei! Termin? Tacheles bitte


----------



## Touri (25. Februar 2015)

hi guru,

Terminlich passt es bei mir - ich würde gerne kommen....
(auch wenn ich akt. mit meinem Ion sehr zufrieden bin und kein neues brauche ....)


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2015)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dabei! Termin? Tacheles bitte



08.08.2015! Würde das bei euch passen?


----------



## Simbl (25. Februar 2015)

Sollte gehn


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Februar 2015)

So weit plan ich nicht im Voraus  Wenn ich’s bis dann nicht vergess, bin ich dabei


----------



## MetalWolf (25. Februar 2015)

passt


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2015)

Passt mir auch, die Woche davor habe ich urlaub.


----------



## drurs (25. Februar 2015)

sieht momentan auch noch gut aus 
(aber pass auf ,wenn du's noch weiter schiebst wirds Winter und wir kommen alle mit'm Fatbike...;-) )


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Februar 2015)

Basti und ich würden auch wieder kommen wenn es der Termin zulässt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (28. Februar 2015)

Eingetragen!


----------



## SirBsod (3. März 2015)

Nehm ich auch ins Visier,möcht mir den Puff doch mal anschauen ;-)


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2015)

08.08.2015 steht als Termin 

Und bringt bitte heimische Biersorten zum degustieren mit 

Um totes Tier zum grillen kümmere ich mich wie immer.


----------



## SirBsod (3. März 2015)

Heimisches Bier?Ich komm aus der Nordoberpfalz.. wieviele Liter Zoigl sollens denn werden?


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2015)

soviel wie in deinen Kofferraum passt


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2015)

Jiiihaaaaaw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. März 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Jiiihaaaaaw



Kann ich das so deuten das der Termin auch bei dir passt?!


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2015)

Davon geh ich bisher aus!


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2015)




----------



## psychoo2 (4. März 2015)

Dann sollten wir uns wieder sehen Guru !!

SIRBsod .... wir werden auch aus der Oberpfalz anreisen.


----------



## SirBsod (4. März 2015)

Na dann ist ja sowohl die Nordoberpfalz als auch der Süden gut vertreten ;-)


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2015)

wer kann denn so viel trinken


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2015)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir uns wieder sehen Guru !!



Freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## kephren23 (9. März 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> 08.08.2015 steht als Termin
> 
> Und bringt bitte heimische Biersorten zum degustieren mit
> 
> Um totes Tier zum grillen kümmere ich mich wie immer.



Ich versuche es natürlich auch wieder zu schaffen.
Diesmal muss ich aber mehr totes Tier essen, das war sehr lecker 2013.



der-gute schrieb:


> wer kann denn so viel trinken


2013 biste ja früh gegangen sonst wüsstest du wer


----------



## boesA_moench (10. März 2015)

...is geblockt! Bin mit aufgemotztem ION dabei


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. März 2015)

Hoffe Du hast schon nen Alternativpuff?
Treue Klientel, die mit Dir mit mitzieht hast Du ja.
Für mich leider viel zu weit weg, wie Lübbrechtsen .. Also, lasst's krachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbedu (25. März 2015)

Wollte doch wenigstens einmal mal rein schneien, doch bin ich zu der Zeit en España 
@ *Ferkelmann*: das nächte Mal könnten wir zusammen hin, da eine Richtung.*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/ferkelmann.94694/*


----------



## Guent (4. April 2015)

8.8.?
Da kann ich ja direkt in meinen Geburtstach reinfeiern!


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2015)

Geil!!! Dann geht das Bier auf Dich


----------



## Guent (4. April 2015)

Mist, ich dachte IN mich...


----------



## der-gute (4. April 2015)

Ihr Ferkel sorgt für psychiatrisches Kopfkino...


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. April 2015)

Wieso, bin doch garnicht dabei?


----------



## donnersberger (11. April 2015)

8.8.15 - mal schauen ob sich die Hochzeit vom Neffen noch verlegen läßt. Glücklicherweise findet die in der unmittelbaren Nähe eines Bikeparks statt, was aber noch nich nicht das Problem mit dem P-Treffen löst. Ich bräuchte jmd. der so aussieht wie ich und gerne auf Hochzeiten geht.. Sozusagen "Rent a Döner" ;-)


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. April 2015)

Vielleicht bekomme ich es auch hin
Ich arbeite daran


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2015)

Das würde mich ganz besonders freuen Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. April 2015)

Neu im Programm


----------



## SirBsod (30. April 2015)

Ich sehs schon dass ich als Fahrtechnik-Banause dann damit von oben bis unten vollgeklebt werde?


----------



## Guent (8. Juni 2015)

Ich bin leider raus, ich mach Krach an dem WE...


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## Guent (8. Juni 2015)

Scheiss Band immer...


----------



## JohVir (10. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (10. Juni 2015)

Wird ein Argon TB da sein? Wäre die Chance das meiner Frau schmackhaft zu machen


----------



## JohVir (11. Juni 2015)

Ich kann doch nicht  Muss auf ner Hochzeit rumhängen ohne Bike..


----------



## guru39 (11. Juni 2015)

Menno... was ne schoiße...


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir frei gewünscht...

Inshallah wird es also was...


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2015)

Du bist mein Fels in der Brandung


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2015)

Brandung Semenuk?


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2015)

so, August-Dienstplan ist da.
Hab frei


----------



## JohVir (30. Juni 2015)

8.8 bin ich dabei!


----------



## Timmy35 (30. Juni 2015)

JohVir schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht  Muss auf ner Hochzeit rumhängen ohne Bike..





JohVir schrieb:


> 8.8 bin ich dabei!



Was ist passiert, hast du das Paar auseinandergebracht?


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Juni 2015)

Hatte ich vor 9 Jahren auch. Konnte machen was ich wollte aber meine Frau wollte mich vorm Altar unbedingt dabei haben. Life sucks! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hatte ich vor 9 Jahren auch. Konnte machen was ich wollte aber meine Frau wollte mich vorm Altar unbedingt dabei haben. Life sucks! ;-)



Du armer


----------



## kephren23 (6. Juli 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hatte ich vor 9 Jahren auch. Konnte machen was ich wollte aber meine Frau wollte mich vorm Altar unbedingt dabei haben. Life sucks! ;-)


, ja manchmal ist es wirklich schlimm das leben , frauen.

Also ich lebe noch, ich gucke mal ob ich es schaffe, aber weiß nicht genau, ist grad viel Action.


----------



## h0tz (12. Juli 2015)

Huhu,
ist am 8.8. zufällig ein Argon Road in M und/oder L zugegen?
Guru, hast du sowas vllt sogar aktuell im Laden stehen?


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich bringe mein Argon Road mit zum Pufftreffen. Ist aber ein XL und hilft dir deshalb wahrscheinlich nicht weiter. Es ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Guru sonst noch ein Argon Road im Laden hat. Gibt nicht so ganz viele davon (gute 200 Stück)


----------



## h0tz (13. Juli 2015)

Na, vor 2 (oder 3?!) Jahren als ich mein Helius geholt habe, stand auch eins dort, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 
Wie auch immer, ich denke, dass ich auch komme...zumindest zur Grillerei - bikepark ist nicht so mein Revier.
Vielleicht ist ja doch zufällig eins da...


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2015)

h0tz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ist am 8.8. zufällig ein Argon Road in M und/oder L zugegen?
> Guru, hast du sowas vllt sogar aktuell im Laden stehen?



Leider nein. Ich kann ja mal fragen ob die Nicolaijaner zufällig eines mitbringen könnten, wenn sie eins haben.


----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2015)

Seits when gibts im Puff und beim Puff und zum Puff Schwuckelen-Rädle?

No Spandex Please!


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Juli 2015)

Dit is nen Puff, Junge. Da bekommste alles, wenn die Kohle stimmt, wa


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2015)

Hier mal die Liste der Baiks die N mitbringt.

Argon TB  S

Argon TB  L

Argon AM  L

Argon FAT Pi  L

Helius TB  M

Helius TB  L

Helius TB  XL

Helius AC  S

Helius AC  M

Helius AC  L

Ion 15  M

Ion 15  L

Ion 16 650  XS

Ion 16 650  S

Ion 16 650  M

Ion 16 650  L

Ein Argon Road ist leider nicht am Start 

Von meiner Seite kommt dann noch ein Ion 20 650B sowie ein Ion 16 650B in S dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2015)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dit is nen Puff, Junge. Da bekommste alles, wenn die Kohle stimmt, wa



Sischa dat!
Aba ich kenn halt nür Püffs, wo es uff ne Alde geht. Spandex is da nich 

Ok, Timmy35 ihre Schwucke in XL interessiert mich schon...lieber bissl Bi als nie


----------



## h0tz (14. Juli 2015)

Lieber ne Rennschwucke, als ne eSchwucke


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Juli 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ok, Timmy35 ihre Schwucke in XL interessiert mich schon...lieber bissl Bi als nie



Sagt einer, der ein Transvestiten Rapture CX fährt......

Würde ich übrigens auch gerne mal anschauen, auch wenns ein Fremdfabrikat ist.


----------



## der-gute (14. Juli 2015)

Gebongt!
Ich mach die Karre einfach voll mit Bikes


----------



## pfalz (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## SirBsod (22. Juli 2015)

Könnte ich eventuell noch jemanden mitbringen oder sollte es lieber nur der kleine Nicolaier-Kreis hier ausm Forum bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2015)

kein Thema.. hau rein.


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Juli 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Könnte ich eventuell noch jemanden mitbringen oder sollte es lieber nur der kleine Nicolaier-Kreis hier ausm Forum bleiben?



Ach Menno, das finde ich jetzt doof. Ich hätte es gerne, dass wir in diesem kleinen elitären Kreis bleiben und unsere wunderschönen Bikes putzen und auf keinen Fall darauf fahren. Ich fände es auch toll, wenn wir sie endlich 101, 301, 601 und 901 nennen.

Du weißt doch, Nicolaier sind verklemmte Poser, die den Kontakt zu anderen Gruppen scheuen.

Grüße


----------



## SirBsod (23. Juli 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ach Menno, das finde ich jetzt doof. Ich hätte es gerne, dass wir in diesem kleinen elitären Kreis bleiben und unsere wunderschönen Bikes putzen und auf keinen Fall darauf fahren. Ich fände es auch toll, wenn wir sie endlich 101, 301, 601 und 901 nennen.
> 
> Du weißt doch, Nicolaier sind verklemmte Poser, die den Kontakt zu anderen Gruppen scheuen.
> 
> Grüße



WAASS? Die kann man fahren? Und ich dachte Nicolai ist Deutschlands größter Hersteller von eloxierter Wohnzimmer-Deko...


----------



## corra (23. Juli 2015)

da mir auch 3 dieser dekorations artikel zur verfügung stehen würde ich mich gerne der elitären N runde anschliessen 
wir sind die woche um den 8.8 sowieso unterwegs mit der Rad Familie und würden dann das treffen mit einbinden 

dazu müsste ich nur wiessen "  wo , wann , wie , warum , bier ? , vieviel


----------



## SirBsod (23. Juli 2015)

corra schrieb:


> bier ? , vieviel


Zoigl! Großes Faß!


----------



## corra (23. Juli 2015)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Zoigl! Großes Faß!


gut das hätten wir schonmal ich werde hier im norden eine kleine auswahl an fässern treffen


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2015)

corra schrieb:


> dazu müsste ich nur wiessen "
> 
> wo: Baikpark Beerfelden.
> 
> ...



Hat der Kollege vorbildlich beantwortet


----------



## corra (24. Juli 2015)

ausgezeichnet dann bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## Simbl (25. Juli 2015)

Kommt einer von euch aussem Pott und könnte mir nen Kasten Stauder Pils mitbringen?


----------



## Martin1508 (25. Juli 2015)

Isch guck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (25. Juli 2015)

Desch wär glasse


----------



## Guent (26. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht kann ich doch kommen!


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2015)

Ole ole!


----------



## MantaHai (6. August 2015)

Gibts schon ne Liste mit den verfügbaren Testbikes?


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2015)

Ich find Leute ja total klasse, die nicht blättern können... 



guru39 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Liste der Baiks die N mitbringt.
> 
> Argon TB  S
> 
> ...


----------



## MantaHai (6. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich find Leute ja total klasse, die nicht blättern können...


Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Martin1508 (7. August 2015)

Simblschen: Korrekte Ware? 






Ich bringe noch die Granaten mit!


----------



## Simbl (7. August 2015)

Geil Maddin, äußerst korrekt sogar! Muß ich gleich wegstellen für den privaten gebrauch daheim


----------



## der-gute (7. August 2015)

Kommst denn, Simbl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (7. August 2015)

Klar doch, kann ja heimlaufen


----------



## Guent (7. August 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Klar doch, kann ja heimlaufen



Abwarten.

Muahahahahaha!


----------



## SirBsod (7. August 2015)

So,mein Biertribut steht schon im Kühlschrank,hoffe ich kanns bis morgen Abend dann irgendwie kalt halten... Freu mich schon!

Ach ähm.. stehen Krüge oder Gläser bereit? Ansonsten schau ich noch das ich a bissl was einpacken kann.


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2015)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob der Simbliche den Heimweg zu Fuß schafft 
*


*


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. August 2015)

@guru39 
Da ja leider mal wieder etwas dazwischengekommen ist wünsche ich allen viel Spaß beim "letzten" und hoffe dann auf die neuen Räumlichkeiten
Irgendwann wird es schon klappen


----------



## h0tz (7. August 2015)

Mir geht's auch so, kann doch nicht kommen  Mist!

Aber ich komm dann im Laufe der nächsten 1-2 Wochen mal wieder vorbei, Guru...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (8. August 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob der Simbliche den Heimweg zu Fuß schafft
> *
> 
> *



Dann fahr ich halt wieder mittem Rad


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2015)

bis gleich...


----------



## Guent (8. August 2015)

Ich bring Biä mit, kanns aber vorher nicht kalt stellen...


----------



## Simbl (9. August 2015)

Alter war dasn Assi Fest 



Aber geil wars


----------



## der-gute (9. August 2015)

Irgendwas muss in dem Alkohol drin gewesen sein...ichlag auf einmal bewusstlos im Auto


----------



## Martin1508 (9. August 2015)

Gut wars!


----------



## Timmy35 (9. August 2015)

Ich war um halb zehn nochmal vorm Puff, da lagt ihr aber noch alle in den Betten. Bin jetzt auf der Autobahn.

Schön wars.


----------



## Timmy35 (9. August 2015)

Und Stau auf der A7. Wenn das so weiter geht, lass ich die Kiste hier stehen und fahr die letzten 160km mit den Argon.


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2015)

Bin am aufräumen 

Schön wars


----------



## Simbl (9. August 2015)

Ich komm auch glei zum putze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. August 2015)

Ich hab schon geputzt bzw. Leerschlecht aufgeräumt.
Jetzt bin ich schon zu Hause und räum da auf...

Hab vorhin bei der Heimfahrt Beginner gehört, da kam eigentlich das perfekte Motto für den Tag:

Es geht uns gut,
darum schnell 3x aufs Holz klopfen.
Richtig saufen gehn
und morgen alles voll kotzen!



@Ritzie: sorry fürs abrupte Ableben meinerseits...irgendwas hat mich auf ein Mal ausgeknockt...hihi...

@Guent: Happy Geburtstag!


----------



## Guent (9. August 2015)

Huhu! 
Schee war´s, danke Rainer!!!


----------



## codename87 (9. August 2015)

Es war sehr goil!
Wiederholung bitte...


----------



## Martin1508 (9. August 2015)

So Männers! WoMo ausgeräumt und Bike wieder im Keller. War sehr sehr cool Rainer. Gruß

Ach so, wer war denn der Herr, der aussah wie Moritz? Moritz kann es ja nicht gewesen sein, der wollte ja nichts trinken;-) und nicht so lange machen.


----------



## SirBsod (10. August 2015)

So.. nachdem ich jetzt auch endlich es an nen PC geschafft habe: War ne schöne Party,hat meiner Freundin und mir gut gefallen,gerne wieder! Danke Rainer!

Hoffe der Zoigl den ich mitgebracht habe hat halbwegs geschmeckt auch wenn ich den nicht wirklich sehr kalt bekommen habe ;-(


----------



## Timmy35 (10. August 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ach so, wer war denn der Herr, der aussah wie Moritz? Moritz kann es ja nicht gewesen sein, der wollte ja nichts trinken;-) und nicht so lange machen.



Ich glaub das war Dittsche mit Bart....

Ach ja, nochmal danke an den Guten, dass es auf den Pufftreffen wenigstens ein paar Muschi-Bilder zu sehen gab.


----------



## der-gute (10. August 2015)

Fuck...verdammt...hab ich sie wieder allen gezeigt


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2015)

So, heut früh hab ich die Zeit gefunden die Bilder die ich am Samstag gemacht habe hierher zu verlinken 

Mo und Claus beim Aufbau...




und etwas später...




dann kam auch Familie.. Dude 




Moses und Rawgnar 




Manch einer hat aber auch ganz schön doof geschaut  ....




war dann aber wieder ganz schnell entspannt...




Er hatte das Motto der Puffparty wohl falsch verstanden, hat sich dann aber wieder ganz schnell angezogen 




Dann waren da auch noch die normalen Leute.....




Mehr Bilder gibt's nicht.

*Was im Puff passiert ist bleibt im Puff! 
*
Und hier nochmal ein Danke an alle die da waren und "Puffstock" zu dem gemacht haben was es war......


*.....einfach eine geile Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Guent (12. August 2015)

Danke für alles!!!
Roina rult!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (26. August 2015)

Eurobike wir kommen


----------



## SirBsod (26. August 2015)

So.. hab zwar keine Bike-Fotos gemacht.. aber reiche hiermit noch ein Bild vom Heck meines "Kack-Benz" nach das nun etwas weniger langweilig gestaltet ist ;-)
Danke @guru39 und @Ritzie !


----------



## Simbl (27. August 2015)

Paar Bilder von gestern. Mehr in meinem Album


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Oktober 2015)

@guru39 

Hi, Rainer, du alter Sack, alles Gute zu deinem 50.


----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2015)

WTF!?

Hoch soll er leben!

Alles Gute auch aus Schwaben...


----------



## JohVir (22. Oktober 2015)

Alles Gute auch von mir Guru zu den filthy-fifty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (22. Oktober 2015)

Von mir auch alles Gute ;-)
Feier schön!


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Oktober 2015)

Du bist ja nen Feinschmecker! Such dir eine aus.


----------



## donnersberger (22. Oktober 2015)

Hey Guru!
Alles Gute !!!


----------



## gruftidrop (22. Oktober 2015)

Hey Alter,
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag  
Ich muss am Samstag arbeiten. Am Sonntag habe ich Zeit.
Melde Dich, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst !!!!!!


----------



## raschaa (22. Oktober 2015)

Willkommen im Klub der ÜFÜs


----------



## MetalWolf (22. Oktober 2015)

WHAT! Der Guru wird echt älter? Komm sturzfrei und zufrieden durch das nächste Jahr!


----------



## guru39 (22. Oktober 2015)

Moin Leudääää,

danke für die vielen Glückwuschwünsche     

@Martin1508 , ich nehm sie beide


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> Moin Leudääää,
> 
> danke für die vielen Glückwuschwünsche
> 
> @Martin1508 , ich nehm sie beide



Nimm die Zweite! Ich habe gehört, Ihre Spezialität ist Facesitting in schwül-warmen Sommernächten


----------



## hoschi2007 (24. Oktober 2015)

Uiuiui - Nippelalarm!


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2015)

falls es wen interessiert... der neue Laden ist fast fertig 

Letzte Woche Freitag.




Heute.




.......




......




Wenn alles gut läuft bin ich Donnerstag wieder am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (25. Oktober 2015)

Top!


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Oktober 2015)

Klasse


----------



## raschaa (26. Oktober 2015)

Geilomat!


----------



## SirBsod (27. Oktober 2015)

Sieht gut aus! Bissl größer als der alte Laden?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Oktober 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> falls es wen interessiert... der neue Laden ist fast fertig
> 
> Letzte Woche Freitag.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe weder die Couch noch die Kaffeemaschine  ...........


----------



## raschaa (28. Oktober 2015)

... beamer + leinwand?


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2015)

_*Tach Leutz,

am Samstag den 07.11.2015 feiert die Wurzelpassage offizielle Eröffnung in den neuen Räumlichkeiten!!!*_


_*Alle Freunde der Wurzelpassage und die die es gerne werden wollen können sich hiermit als eingeladen betrachten.*_


*Eine kleine Rückmeldung eurerseits würde mich freuen.*


_*Wo: *_


_*Wurzelpassage*_

_*Scheffelstr 4*_

_*69214 Eppelheim*_


_*Wann:*_


_*10:00 – 12:00 Uhr.*_
*






*


_*Beste Grüße,*_


_*Rainer.*_


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2015)

Wenn es mir keine Umstände macht würde ich gerne kommen.


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2015)

Dann hoffe ich das es Dir keine Umstände macht 

Freu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tz (3. November 2015)

Theoretisch sollte bis dahin ja so ein komisches Argon Road zum Abholen da sein...dann komm ich auch. 
Wenn nicht, ein paar Tage später..


----------



## der-gute (4. November 2015)

ich bin da leider aufm Weg nach München...


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2015)

Ich packe es leider nicht. Viele Grüße


----------



## hardvark (4. November 2015)

Ich komme sicherlich. Gibt es auch anständige Snacks zur Eröffnung? 

Gruß, S


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. November 2015)

hardvark schrieb:


> Ich komme sicherlich. Gibt es auch anständige Snacks zur Eröffnung?
> 
> Gruß, S


Nun ja, jeder bringt was zur Einweihung mit ....... das ist allgemein so.


----------



## SirBsod (4. November 2015)

Sry,das ist zu kurzfristig,sonst gern.
Schaue mir den Laden dann beim nächsten Pufftreffen an ;-)
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. November 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich bin da leider aufm Weg nach München...





Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich packe es leider nicht. Viele Grüße





SirBsod schrieb:


> Sry,das ist zu kurzfristig,sonst gern.
> Schaue mir den Laden dann beim nächsten Pufftreffen an ;-)
> Grüße




Nicht schlimm! Wir sehen uns ein andermal 


hardvark schrieb:


> Ich komme sicherlich. Gibt es auch anständige Snacks zur Eröffnung?
> 
> Gruß, S



Klar gibt es was zum schnabulieren 



schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nun ja, jeder bringt was zur Einweihung mit ....... das ist allgemein so.



Es ist für alles gesorgt, niemand braucht was mitzubringen.
Schlagen werde ich aber niemand der was dabei hat


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. November 2015)

Wie jetzt ....... keine Lust auf nen Puffkuchen ?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. November 2015)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ....... keine Lust auf nen Puffkuchen ?



Nennt man den nicht "Creampie"


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2015)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ....... keine Lust auf nen Puffkuchen ?



echt nen Kuchen....imma


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. November 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nennt man den nicht "Creampie"


Ferkel ....


----------



## Touri (5. November 2015)

hallo Rainer,

erst mal Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Domizil - vielleicht komme ich auch zur Eröffnung. 
Fahrt ihr im Anschluss ein wenig durch die Heidelberger Wälder?? Das würde das Kommen noch zusätzulich versüssen....

viel Spass und beste Grüße


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2015)

Touri schrieb:


> ......vielleicht komme ich auch zur Eröffnung.
> Fahrt ihr im Anschluss ein wenig durch die Heidelberger Wälder?? Das würde das Kommen noch zusätzulich versüssen....



Würde mich freuen. Ob ich danach zum fahren komme weiß ich jetzt leider noch nicht, hoffe es aber.


----------



## ketis (6. November 2015)

Was wir wo?!


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2015)

ketis schrieb:


> Was wir wo?!



???


----------



## donnersberger (6. November 2015)

ich hab vor vorbeizukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (6. November 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> ???


Ist das puff auf einmal weg und man bekommt es nicht mit!


----------



## donnersberger (6. November 2015)

Ist umgezogen - aber hast's ja mitgekriegt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. November 2015)

Guter Standort des Wurzelpuff II. Hast du gut gemacht Rainer.  
Wir wünschen dir jede Menge zahlende Kunden .


----------



## donnersberger (7. November 2015)

Schää war's!
Prima Laden, super Lage, genug Parkplätze - "Ei will bi bägg" ;-)

PS Krötchen war super Dich mal wieder zu sehen!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. November 2015)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Schää war's!
> Prima Laden, super Lage, genug Parkplätze - "Ei will bi bägg" ;-)
> 
> PS Krötchen war super Dich mal wieder zu sehen!


Dich auch Döner .....


----------



## Kaena (13. November 2015)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Schää war's!
> Prima Laden, super Lage, genug Parkplätze - "Ei will bi bägg" ;-)
> 
> PS Krötchen war super Dich mal wieder zu sehen!


 
Wann warst du denn da, hab dich gar nicht gesehen??

Hier noch ein paar Knips-Eindrücke vom letzten Samstag, Krötchens lecker Wurzeltorte muss doch mal gezeigt werden


----------



## donnersberger (14. November 2015)

Kaena schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn da, hab dich gar nicht gesehen??



Bin erst rel. spät aufgeschlagen, Krötchen war grad noch da und kurz bevor ich ging kam noch der rmfausi.


Nice pics!


----------



## Timmy35 (25. April 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Pläne für das Pufftreffen 2016? Ich brauch endlich mal wieder normale Leute um mich herum.


----------



## Simbl (25. April 2016)

Jup wird langsam Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (26. April 2016)

Hell double yeah!


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2016)

Ich möchte dann aber ein Ion in Longest testen!

Biiiiiittteeeeeeee


----------



## JohVir (27. April 2016)

ich bring mein Longest mit


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2016)

BÄM!


----------



## SirBsod (28. April 2016)

Ich glaub da wäre ich auch wieder dabei ;-)
Geometron würd mich auch interessieren,nachdem ich aber rather short bin.. reicht mir long.


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2016)

Mista Her Royal Puffness, please do your work.
Schie Schergen scharren schon shit shen Schufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2016)

Ich kümmere mich morgen *nochmal* darum.

Leider ist es nur so, wenn ich das richtig sehen, das seitens Nicolai dieses Jahr die Schwerpunkte anders gesetzt werden 

Wenn ihr aber Bock habt können wir auch gerne selbst was auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2016)

Andere Schwerpunkte?

Also keine Kunden, sondern...?


----------



## Timmy35 (29. Mai 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr aber Bock habt können wir auch gerne selbst was auf die Beine stellen.



Haben wir!!!!


----------



## JohVir (29. Mai 2016)

Diesmal betrink ich mich mit


----------



## Simbl (29. Mai 2016)

Wird auch Zeit


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2016)

Oh Gott oh Gott
Letztes Mal bin ich schon mitten im Gespräch mit Moritz ins Bett gefallen...

Ach was solls


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Mai 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2016)

Diesmal komm ich auch mitm Wohnwagen...mach mer ne Wagenburg?


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich muss ja leider dieses Thema noch mal hervorkramen. Gibt es den schon was Neues zum Pufftreffen???

Oder kann das nur Franzi organisieren und wir müssen jetzt alle zu einer anderen Marke (die ich hier nicht nennen möchte, die aber auf jeden Fall auch super Rennräder bauen) wechseln? Wäre ja echt doof....


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Juli 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> (...) Wenn ihr aber Bock habt können wir auch gerne selbst was auf die Beine stellen.



Logisch, das hat ja früher auch geklappt! Muss ja nicht immer eine Schweißporno-Show sein. Machen wir ne schöne Tour, vielleicht wieder mit einer kurzen und einer langen Variante, so wie 2010 (oder war's 2011?) und hinterher wird im Kachelkeller unter der Ladentheke abgezappelt 

Dranbleiben, guru. Dranbleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2016)

Wahre Worte!


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich schon mal was schwätz, soll's wenigstens von Belang sein 

Wär schon mal wieder geil, so nen richtig hemdsärmliges Fest ausm Handgelenk ... Ich stifte ne Kiste Bier!


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2016)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich stifte ne Kiste Bier!


Ich versprech sie zu trinken.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2016)

Dann labbert nicht.... einigt euch auf nen Termin.


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2016)

27.08.2016 ?


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Juli 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> 27.08.2016 ?



Passt!


----------



## drurs (26. Juli 2016)

Ne, da bin ich im Urlaub...:-(
Ab dem 15.9. wieder da...


----------



## Simbl (26. Juli 2016)

20. August. Am 27. kann ich net


----------



## der-gute (26. Juli 2016)

20. bike ich in den Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simon69 (26. Juli 2016)

Mal was doodeln????

http://doodle.com/poll/sfahmpp5g4u9tws9


----------



## simon69 (26. Juli 2016)

oder gib es noch andere bessere Tage?? Hab einfach mal Samstage genommen.........


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> 20. August. Am 27. kann ich net



Und ohne dich geht das net.


simon69 schrieb:


> Mal was doodeln????
> 
> http://doodle.com/poll/sfahmpp5g4u9tws9



Gute Idee 

Zudem würde ich gerne mal wissen was der @Martin1508 meint.


drurs schrieb:


> Ne, da bin ich im Urlaub...:-(
> Ab dem 15.9. wieder da...


Du musst dabei sein 

Weiter machen


----------



## Martin1508 (26. Juli 2016)

13.08 geht nicht aber sonst passt!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drurs (26. Juli 2016)

17. oder 24.9.?


----------



## simon69 (27. Juli 2016)

Ich habe den Doodle um 2 Samstage erweitert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (27. Juli 2016)

Der 17. September wäre mir sogar noch lieber. Bis dahin hab ich bestimmt wieder ein Bike, dazu hab ich noch Urlaub und könnte somit bei der Eventplanung und Organisation mit dabei sein


----------



## simon69 (29. Juli 2016)

So Termine gib es genug, können wir uns schon auf Einen einigen?


----------



## Simbl (4. August 2016)

17. September


----------



## Martin1508 (4. August 2016)

Würde passen..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2016)

Sonntachs?

Edith...mein Kalender war wohl schon in 2017


----------



## Timmy35 (4. August 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> 17. September



Passt!


----------



## JohVir (4. August 2016)

Bin dabei. Sofern die Tochter sich nicht den Tag aussucht.


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2016)

Sollen wir jetzt den 17.09 nehmen? Mir is des nämlich wurscht.... hab eh nix besseres vor 

Es gibt ja auch nichts besseres


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2016)

17.9. hab ich Bereitschaftsdienst

wenn nix is, bin ich dabei...
das weiss ich aber selber erst am 17.9.


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2016)

Ich würde das deinem Scheffe als "Fachtagung" verkaufen. Schließlich hats an dem Abend genügend Komapatienten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (8. August 2016)

Steht bei mir schon im Kalender!


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2016)

Dann würde ich mal sagen das der 17.09.2016 als Termin steht, ok!!!??????

Jetzt noch was.
Was wäre euch lieber?

1.) Beerfelden.
2.) Rad Tour in Heidelberg mit ca.500 bis 1000hm. Wir hätten auch den ganzen Tag Zeit  Mein Favorit 

Zu 2.) Da könnte ich Testräder von N bekommen. Ihr müsst mir nur sagen welches Modell in welcher RH,
dann würde ich versuchen das zu regeln.

Zu 1.) Ich wüsste nicht wie ich die Testräder nach Beerfelden bekomme. Wenn da aber jemand eine Idee/(LKW) hat...her damit.


----------



## Simbl (9. August 2016)

Mir isses egal. Kann Vormittags eh nicht weil da Einschulung vom C.S. ist.


----------



## guru39 (9. August 2016)

Dann könntest du ja, wenn das Zeitlich bei dir passt, die kleine KS Runde führen!?


----------



## Simbl (9. August 2016)

Also ich hätte voraussichtlich ab 13-14 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## Timmy35 (9. August 2016)

Ich finde eine Tour auch super. Wenn es klappt, würde ich gerne was in L oder XL Geometron probefahren. Ist aber nicht so wichtig. Kann ich auch hier oben machen.

Wenn der zuständige Wetterbeauftragte aber bitte ein paar Grad weniger als im letzten Jahr bestellt, wäre es perfekt.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. August 2016)

Find ich gut!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy35 (10. August 2016)

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass wir die Tour dann aber nach Beerfelden machen müssen. Wo gibt es denn sonst Wurstsalat mit Pommes????


----------



## drurs (10. August 2016)

Tour is gut, müsst halt im Zweifelsfall auf mich warten (...alter Sack auf schwerem Fahrrad und so.... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (11. August 2016)

Kollidiert Abends bei mir zwar mit dem heimatlichen Straßenfest, aber zur Tour sage ich schon mal zu. 
Rest schauen wir dann.


----------



## Simbl (11. August 2016)

@Martin1508 : Hast du die Möglichkeit mir wieder einen Kasten Stauder Pils mitzubringen? Wäre großartig!


----------



## Martin1508 (11. August 2016)

Jap!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Simbl (11. August 2016)

Geil, danke!!!


----------



## MantaHai (28. August 2016)

Wirds auch nen GPI in S geben ?


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2016)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Wirds auch nen GPI in S geben ?



Das glaube ich jetzt nicht. Du kannst aber gerne mainz testen, das Getriebe musst du dir halt dazu denken 

Ausser der @boesA_moench kommt zum Pufftreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. August 2016)

dürfen mönche innen PUFF?


----------



## guru39 (29. August 2016)

nur böse


----------



## raschaa (29. August 2016)

wo habe ich nur hingedacht... natüüüüürlisch


----------



## Timmy35 (30. August 2016)

Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich sicher zum Pufftreffen? 
Machen wir es wie immer: Früchte-Tee bring jeder selber mit, für totes Tier über den Feuer sorgt die Puffmutter (Umlage?)? Wann soll der Spaß beginnen?

Dabei:
Ich!


----------



## Simbl (30. August 2016)

Ich, aber so wie es aussieht erst gegen Mittag


----------



## guru39 (30. August 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wann soll der Spaß beginnen?
> 
> Dabei:
> Ich!



Zwischen 10-11:00 Uhr ist Tourstart.


----------



## RaulEndymion (30. August 2016)

Bin zum Tour Start mit dabei.


----------



## drurs (31. August 2016)

Bin dabei, wo geht's los?


----------



## der-gute (31. August 2016)

wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss fahr ich die Tour mit.
Dann aber heim...


----------



## donnersberger (31. August 2016)

Bei mir könnt's auch passen (Tour und so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. September 2016)

Hier mal die Liste der Testbaiks.

Alle *(**nur**)* G-Modelle in jeder RH.

Außer das GLF, die haben momentan keines in M!

*Keine* Getriebebaiks!

Auf dem Plan steht eine Königstuhl Tour mit ca. 500-600Hm!


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2016)

Ich Ich Ich will gerne ein G13 in XL testen wollen müssen!!!11Elf

ok, mein Job könnte mir noch nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen...
ggf. könnte ich mir auch zusammen mit Timmy35 ein L/XL Ringtauschradeln vorstellen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. September 2016)

Hach, ich würde so gern auch mal kommen, aber wir feiern da Kindergeburtstag. Mist!


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2016)

Schade  hätt mich gefreut.


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> ggf. könnte ich mir auch zusammen mit Timmy35 ein L/XL Ringtauschradeln vorstellen



Schweinskram könnt ihr woanders machen


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2016)

Im Puff zufällig?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. September 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schade  hätt mich gefreut.


Mich erst, Rainer!


----------



## brigdompteur (9. September 2016)

Aber ein GLF in S wird es geben, oder?einfach mal zu sehen wie es sich so fährt.


----------



## Timmy35 (9. September 2016)

ja, ich swinge mit dem guten zwischen L und XL G13. Dann kann ich meine Rad zu Hause lassen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. September 2016)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Aber ein GLF in S wird es geben, oder?einfach mal zu sehen wie es sich so fährt.



Wenn ich Vincent richtig verstanden habe gibt es sogar 2 in S, also alles gut.



Timmy35 schrieb:


> ja, ich swinge mit dem guten zwischen L und XL G13. Dann kann ich meine Rad zu Hause lassen, oder?



Das FR darf daheim bleiben. Du und @der-gute dürft also machen was ihr wollt, isch weiss nur nicht ob isch das sehn will


----------



## BillMeyer (9. September 2016)

Würde gerne das G13 in L oder XL testen, wann ist denn das Puff Treffen?


----------



## der-gute (9. September 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Würde gerne das G13 in L oder XL testen, wann ist denn das Puff Treffen?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...

Schonmal den Thread bissl quer gelesen?


----------



## BillMeyer (10. September 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
> 
> Schonmal den Thread bissl quer gelesen?



Nope. Hatte gestern nach dem Training keine Lust mehr zig Seiten durch zu Scrollen.

Kurze Antwort mit 17.09 wäre nett gewesen


----------



## brigdompteur (10. September 2016)

Also ich würde gerne das GLF und das G13 in long auf der Tour mal probefahren, vielleicht kann man dann irgendwie quer tauschen oder ich muß mich zweiteilen.


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Nope. Hatte gestern nach dem Training keine Lust mehr zig Seiten durch zu Scrollen.
> 
> Kurze Antwort mit 17.09 wäre nett gewesen


Mir fehlte ebenso die Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (10. September 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mir fehlte ebenso die Lust


läuft bei uns


----------



## Touri (12. September 2016)

Hallo Rainer,

Ich würde auch sehr gerne mal das G13 inXl testen kann aber leider am Sa. wg. Einer FamFeier nicht.
Wie lange sind denn die Räder imSüden?


----------



## guru39 (13. September 2016)

Hi Gisbert,

ich bin grade mit Nicolai am verhandeln ob sie mir nicht ein L und XL da lassen können.

Ich geb bescheid wenns klappt.


----------



## der-gute (13. September 2016)

Das is für mich auch hübsch,
da ich ja Dienst hab an dem Tag
und ggf. nicht dabei sein kann...


----------



## Touri (13. September 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Gisbert,
> 
> ich bin grade mit Nicolai am verhandeln ob sie mir nicht ein L und XL da lassen können.
> 
> Ich geb bescheid wenns klappt.




 Top - Danke!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. September 2016)

Moin Ihr Lieben, wünsche euch viel Spaß am Samstag. Ich muss für nen Kollegen auf einem Meeting einspringen und bin Sonntag schon auf dem Weg nach Kiel. Könnte kotzen aber es ist nicht zu ändern. Sorry


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2016)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Lieben, wünsche euch viel Spaß am Samstag. Ich muss für nen Kollegen auf einem Meeting einspringen und bin Sonntag schon auf dem Weg nach Kiel. Könnte kotzen aber es ist nicht zu ändern. Sorry
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BillMeyer (14. September 2016)

Ich komme als "Neuzugang" .


----------



## donnersberger (14. September 2016)

Ich komm zwar nicht zur Tour, aber zur Grillparty 

Ab wann geht's los?
Was wird gebraucht? Salat, Bier, Ketchup, Baguette?

Cheers, Döner


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2016)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Was wird gebraucht? Salat, Bier, Ketchup, Baguette?



Genau in der Reihenfolge 

ca.1900.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (14. September 2016)

Ich könnte einen Salat mitbringen wo alles drin iss, dann muss man auch nicht so viel kauen


----------



## donnersberger (14. September 2016)

Bringe 

1 Salat,
6Pack alkfreies Erdinger, 
6Pack unfreies Bier
Bissl Ketchup
2 Baguette 
mit


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2016)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Bissl Ketchup



Brauchste net mitbringe.


----------



## olfe (15. September 2016)

Hallo Rainer,
und hast du schon mit Nicola das G13 in XL als Testrad verhandelt?

Vielleicht klappt es am Samstag, aber erst ab 16.30 Uhr.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## der-gute (15. September 2016)

olfe schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> und hast du schon mit Nicola das G13 in XL als Testrad verhandelt?
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es am Samstag, aber erst ab 16.30 Uhr.
> ...




meinst du am Samstag oder danach?



guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Gisbert,
> 
> ich bin grade mit Nicolai am verhandeln ob sie mir nicht ein L und XL da lassen können.
> 
> Ich geb bescheid wenns klappt.


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2016)

olfe schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> und hast du schon mit Nicola das G13 in XL als Testrad verhandelt?
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es am Samstag, aber erst ab 16.30 Uhr.
> ...



Hi Oliver,

ich glaube nicht das wir um 16:30 Uhr schon wieder zurück sind. Wenn du so 18-19:00 Uhr kommst sollten wir zurück sein und du
kannst ne Runde drehen.

Gruß

Rainer.

@der-gute,

im Moment sind die Chancen wieder gestiegen das N mir das Rad da lässt.

Am geilsten wäre es aber wenn du die Tour mitfährst
und zur Party bleibst 

Wir brauchen doch nen Swinger


----------



## brigdompteur (15. September 2016)

Um wieviel Uhr geht den die Tour los?hatte irgenwas mit 11:00 im Kopf.


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2016)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr geht den die Tour los?hatte irgenwas mit 11:00 im Kopf.



Zwischen 10-11:00 Uhr, wenn alle da sind.


----------



## guru39 (16. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde euch gerne bitten eure Baiks mitzubringen, nicht das die Testräder vergeben sind und jemand ohne Baik ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altstadtsume (17. September 2016)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht dabei zu sein :-(
Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## der-gute (17. September 2016)

Ich bin raus. Muss arbeiten...

Fcuk

Ich hoffe, die Geometrons sind bis zum 30.9. bei Dir, Rainer?


----------



## JohVir (17. September 2016)

War sehr geil, danke für die Orga! Auch wirklich super vom Nicolai Team. Toller Service


----------



## BillMeyer (18. September 2016)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. War ein top Tag mit vielen guten Gesprächen und es war sehr geil die neuen Bikes zu fahren. Vielen Dank an Guru & die Jungs von Nicolai.

Nur dumm, dass ich jetzt wohl am Montag was bestellen muss...


----------



## donnersberger (18. September 2016)

Isch fand's a subba 


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## Timmy35 (18. September 2016)

Ich fands doof. Jetzt muss ich mir ein neues Rad kaufen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (18. September 2016)

Möchte mich auch für die tolle Organisation von guru und das Engagement der Nicolai Jungs bedanken.
Sehr schöne Tour mit vielen guten Gesprächen und witzigem Abend.

In diesem Sinne:


----------



## vinc (19. September 2016)

Vielen Dank an Alle für diesen super Tag! 
Es hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht. 

Ich bin schon auf das GoPro Material gespannt ;-) 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2016)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an alle die da waren. Hat wieder mal richtig Spaß gemacht!!!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

Dieses steht heute übrigens in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages, also bitte ein Sternchen da lassen  Alex.





Kurz im Laden.




Tour, die erste Pause.
















Auch die Baiks brauchten eine Pause 




Und Action 

Vinc.




Jonas.







vinc schrieb:


> Ich bin schon auf das GoPro Material gespannt ;-)



Ich versuche die Woche was zu basteln.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. September 2016)

Das war ein lustiger Haufen und ne geile Tour mit euch! Auch, wenn ich mich wohlweislich von ausgiebigem Probefahren ferngehalten hab – ich kann mir leider gerade keine neuen Wünsche leisten und muss bei meinem Zirkusrädchen bleiben


----------



## BillMeyer (19. September 2016)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das war ein lustiger Haufen und ne geile Tour mit euch! Auch, wenn ich mich wohlweislich von ausgiebigem Probefahren ferngehalten hab – ich kann mir leider gerade keine neuen Wünsche leisten und muss bei meinem Zirkusrädchen bleiben



War das Zirkusrädchen das orangene Argon? (Für die Zuordnung im Kopf)

Ich war der mit dem anderen.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. September 2016)

Genau das


----------



## BillMeyer (19. September 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich fands doof. Jetzt muss ich mir ein neues Rad kaufen :-(



Was wird es bei dir werden?


----------



## brigdompteur (19. September 2016)

Von mir auch vielen Dank an Guru,Nicolai und den rest der Truppe für den schönen Tag, hat mir echt gut gefallen und die Bikes sowieso.


----------



## guru39 (19. September 2016)

und hier das Video....


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. September 2016)

Na, da habe ich ja schön was verpasst...! Sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus, der Trail. Ich denke, der Rest war ähnlich gut?!
Grüße Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Was wird es bei dir werden?


G13 in xl


----------



## JohVir (20. September 2016)

G13  das hat gerockt. Aber mein Geometron ist monogam


----------



## BillMeyer (20. September 2016)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> G13 in xl



Wie groß warst du nochmal?
Ich habe mal das G13 in L bestellt.


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2016)

1,90m

Ich bin dieses Jahr fast nur Rennrad gefahren, da hat sich die Sitzposition vom XL einfach passender angefühlt. Ich will das Rad auch mehr als Trail-Bike fahren und evtl. nächstes Jahr auch mal ein 24h-Rennen. Mal sehen, wie sich die Kiste mit richtig leichten Laufrädern fährt.

Habe eben gerade bei Rainer bestellt. Was hast Du bestellt? Nur Rahmen oder Fahrwerk oder Komplett?


----------



## BillMeyer (20. September 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> und hier das Video....



schönes Video Guru 

@Timmy35
Rahmen mit Fox Dämpfer + LRS. Rest inkl. Fox34 Gabel kommt von meinem ex geschlachteten Last Fastforward.

Welchen "leichten" LRS hast du angedacht?

Rahmen soll in KW45, sprich Mitte November geliefert werden.


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Welchen "leichten" LRS hast du angedacht?



Noch keine Ahnung...

Ich habe erstmal das Komplett-Rad bestellt. Im nächsten Frühjahr kommt dann vielleicht ein 2. LRS dazu.


----------



## der-gute (20. September 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> G13  das hat gerockt. Aber mein Geometron ist monogam



Du solltest unbedingt deine ErFAHRungen hier posten...der Guru sagte, danach bestelle ich


----------



## BillMeyer (20. September 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du solltest unbedingt deine ErFAHRungen hier posten...der Guru sagte, danach bestelle ich



Was willst du denn genau wissen?
Im direkten A/B vergleich zu meinem Argon TB, geiler Berg ab, klettert besser Berg auf. Und überraschender weise auch echt wendig wenn man sein Gewicht aktiv über das Vorderrad bringt.
Die 130mm Federweg fühlen sich definitiv nach "mehr" an.


----------



## RaulEndymion (20. September 2016)

Er hatte jedenfalls ein Leuchten in den Augen und ein der Welt entrücktes Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Rahmen soll in KW45, sprich Mitte November geliefert werden.



Ich müsste das erste G13 bekommen, weil ich meins eigentlich schon beim Bike-Festival in Willingen bei Vinc bestellt hatte.


----------



## Touri (20. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

war echt ein tolles Event - auch wenn ich erst Abends dazu gekommen bin - Guru/Vinc: Danke, dass ich noch eine Abendrunde mit dem G13 drehen konnte.  

G13 - Da ist Euch wiedermal ein richtig gutes Rad gelungen - ganz ein Nicolai, für den reduzierten Federweg bekommt man dafür etwas mehr Dynamik beim treten. Sitzposition ist für uns Große echt super...



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Noch keine Ahnung...
> 
> Ich habe erstmal das Komplett-Rad bestellt. Im nächsten Frühjahr kommt dann vielleicht ein 2. LRS dazu.



@Timmy: wir wollten doch zusammen bestellen ;-)


----------



## Timmy35 (20. September 2016)

Touri schrieb:


> wir wollten doch zusammen bestellen ;-)



Ich dachte, Du hattest das G13 am Samstag Abend schon mitgenommen ;-)


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. September 2016)

Klasse Eindrücke 
Besonders die Aufnahmen mit der Drohne kommen gut


----------



## JohVir (20. September 2016)

Jetzt mal ohne Spaß. Wer um ganz harte DHs drum herum fährt hat mit dem G13 der Gerät!  Die 130mm sind auf Enduro-Niveau vom Potential her


----------



## der-gute (20. September 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Spaß. Wer um ganz harte DHs drum herum fährt hat mit dem G13 der Gerät!  Die 130mm sind auf Enduro-Niveau vom Potential her



Hmmm
Das is dann halt ein Problem.
Fahre aktuell ein Tofane mit 150/160 mm
und das wird überall runter gejagt.

Das G13 wäre also kein Ersatz,
eher Trailbike zu nem DHler oder Freerider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (20. September 2016)

Mit G13 + DH-Bike deckst Du alles ab.
Ich hab Geometron + 29" Stahl Hardtail quasi anders herum.


----------



## BillMeyer (20. September 2016)

JohVir schrieb:


> Mit G13 + DH-Bike deckst Du alles ab.
> Ich hab Geometron + 29" Stahl Hardtail quasi anders herum.



Den muss ich mal nem Kumpel erzählen der nur noch XC fährt. 
Er ballert mit seiner Rennfeile auch den Geißberg Trail Runter...


----------

